# Rant



## AftertheSteel (Dec 10, 2008)

hate it or love it mainly pertaining to steelhead fishing but I guess other types as well 

What is it with people posting questions about where people are catching fish because they have the day off, which spot is better than the other, or they want to take their kid fishing. I understand family time but come on, taking a little kid fishing for steelhead, if you dont have it DIALED in ... well you know how that can go, sometimes its HOT and sometimes its NOT. So why not target a different species for those occasions to boost their hook ratio and to those that are going solo but want to know which spot is better. Get over it , steelhead fishing is much more than the actual fight ( this is the best part) but the hiking, getting away, studying their movements in the river before you hit it just right is whats its ALL about. 

Being spoonfed by a buddy is one thing and so is asking for help is certain situations, but you skip important steps that you can only get by going out and having tough luck. Wonder what all the guys that have been doing this before the internet did ( most of them being the top 10%er steelheaders) when they got a day off??? 

sorry thoughts came to me while I was enjoying my morning cup of joe reading another forum asking which spot is better







Its rediculous how some of these newer guys ( not that I am not stilll learning everyday out) come and buy gear thinking it will be like playing pinball where you put a quarter in a get a few balls to play.... not this game










Kyle


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

couldn't agree with you more.i gave a couple reports on this site and got slammed about specifics.people need to get off the computer and explore,thats how ifound some of my best spots


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I do like reports for fishing the great lakes but that is different I also like to know if there are fish in a river I don't want holes but I do like to know if it is worth a trip driving at least 1 hour one way to get there but it does bug me wen people want to know everything you are doing fish are much better wen you catch them on your own with just simple information


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Fishfighter said:


> I do like reports for fishing the great lakes but that is different I also like to know if there are fish in a river I don't want holes but I do like to know if it is worth a trip driving at least 1 hour one way to get there but it does bug me wen people want to know everything you are doing fish are much better wen you catch them on your own with just simple information


 
When I go to the White River it is 3hrs and 20 minutes one way, I leave at 3:00am and get back home at midnight. Every time I go, I learn a little more of the river and it is getting better. Through going I have met others here or there while I am on the river who might give me a little food for thought. But if I did not, I would go anyway and this fall I am ready. I have figured out enough of the river and I will catch fish. Yes I would like to catch fish, but it is the jouney or I should say journey's that I like. 

Kyle may be venting, but he would be the first to help you out if you met him on the river. He has offered to fish with me and show me some of his lesser spots, ( just kidding Kyle ) but I have yet to take him up on it. Mostly because I like the rewards when stumbleing on to success myself. When I think I won't embarass myself, I will be fishing with him and wearing him into the ground, maybe. I have not met anyone who likes to and does fish like he does.
I think he needs to find sponsors who want to know it their gear will hold to extreme conditions.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I also like to know if there are fish in a river


Don't take this the wrong way, as it's not directed at you personally. Anyone with atleast a year of good experience should KNOW when there will be fish. No matter the conditions, weather, ect...at certain points in the year there's gonna be atleast some fish, no matter what. Anytime from October to May will have steelhead in every river that gets them in Michigan. IMO, it seems like alot of people forget that just because one dude got into fish, doesn't mean they are going to; you still have to know what your doing.

Hey Kyle, the bite still holding up?


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Many people do not understand how quickly info travels on the internet. Its amazing how its always the same few dozen people who contribute to this site but then there are more than that viewing the site at once. Many people look at sites like this as their ticket to finding fish. I enjoy talking techniques and tactics but as far as exact locations that is another thing. There are some things that I will not reveal even under the threat of torture! 

Im sure the guy didnt know any better as in most forums it is against the rules to post or even mention exact stretches of river. Once when I confronted an individual online about giving exact locations it got into a messy battle leading me to get banned from a certain site. The know it all "master of steelhead" Indiana ditch boy whose experience only comes from a few small creeks in Indiana took the opportunity to attack me at every chance leading me to get banned. I never knew how personal people take being constantly outfished by someone with less years under their belt. Oh well you live and you learn. As far as I know this certain individual has been MIA since he was called out for being a fraud.

I for one enjoy this site michigansportsman.com very much, so much that i felt obligated to contribute. I felt guilty learning from guys knowledge without adding my own experience and knowledge to the thread or discussion. Only if others felt the same way we would really have many different point of views and opinions on certain subjects. Compared to many other sites I say this site is definitely the best. All the others sites are about who knows more and who catches more and who can talk the most trash without getting banned. 

Some fisherman feel like the fish and the fisherman owe them something. Usually those types of guys are not successful anyways. Compared to other species a guy can read all he wants about steelhead fishing but that does not guarantee success. It may once or twice but for consistent catches people need to go spend time on the water. There is nothing that will help a guy become a good steelheader than time on the water unless they are spoonfed by someone. Ill help a buddy catch a fish or two but i wont reveal all my secrets. I learned the hard way when an idiot "buddy" decided to post pics revealing spots. He was a newbie and enjoyed the praise he got being told how good of a fisherman he is. I never had anyone to show me i struggled at first so I put in a lot of time on the rivers I fish to learn how to fish them effectively. Now its a piece of cake almost too easy so now i travel to new rivers as often as possible. I picked up steelhead fishing because of the challenge. Once the challenge is gone what else is left? For me there is more to fishing than just reeling in fish. 

Sorry for the long post guys but I had to let off a little steam as well!!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll give basic information to any one I know what you mean thou some people ask for a spot to catch fish get out there and make some casts now you guys have me alittle mad about people asking for specific spots for me as long as I can know there are fish in there that is all the information I need this year I went to a river everyone that asked other people were heading the other way I walk up river to a real wide section of river caught fish they were all gone before me with no fish that is were not asking helps


----------



## ptaustinpete (Dec 11, 2008)

So,

Which do you trust more.

Reports on the internet of where they are "biting" or word of mouth from a friend of a friend of a friend on who's getting the "jumbos"? My observation is that you see the actual fish, you should take it all with a grain of salt.

If you do not go try for yourself beacuse the net say somethiing, maybe you need to stay home and watch fishing on T.V., and leave the real world to the rest of us. 

I have a great time when I am "not" catching all the time. I love it all!

Regards,


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

You will always have two types of people, The ones that make the news and the ones that follow the news


----------



## Michiganspike (Jul 10, 2009)

Not to be bitter but there are alot of people that read these posts that will never hit your secret honey hole in the river even if you tell them the exact tree to throw to, but they get joy and excitement from reading about it anyway. They may be in another state or country. If you aren't going to give specifics of how what when and where, then why come on here and offer anything or any advice at all, because you really aren't teaching or helping anyone. Posting that you caught x fish and shot this deer is just braging if the intent isn't to inform about how it was done. Not to pick on anyone specifically but reading posts anywhere gets old if they aren't informative.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

How, what, where and when?

This is what fisherman refer to as SPOONFEEDING, we are all adults and should not feel the need to be spoonfed. Some like to spoon feed, others like to be spoon fed, if anyone needs that much help to get on fish then perhaps the individual should find another hobby. Why would anyone let all their cats out of the bag? Why would someone reveal all their certain "trade secrets" that may have took many years to develop and master? Especially to unappreciative people who do not contribute anything to this great site but only take. 

There are many experienced guys who would give out specifics via pm but it just seems unnecessary to reveal on an open site such as this that does not require a password to access it. There are also very generous members on here that will just about do everything for ya but reel in the fish. Is that what fishing is all about? Reeling in fish? What about the rewarding feeling of going out and finding fish yourself and experimenting and developing new tactics and methods or variation of old ones. 

Many members enjoy sharing photos and reports of successes or even skunks and most members encourage them to do so. I personally enjoy seeing others pics and thats why i put pics in my album for others to see. If people are catching fish Im happy for them, if people are secure with their fishing ability or catch enough fish to keep themselves happy why worry about what others post? If anything, if an individual is curious and wants to know more send the poster a pm and most likely the person will gladly help. 

p.s. This post is not directed towards anyone in particular just a general statement. In no way do I mean to offend anyone!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, as it's not directed at you personally. Anyone with atleast a year of good experience should KNOW when there will be fish. No matter the conditions, weather, ect...at certain points in the year there's gonna be atleast some fish, no matter what. Anytime from October to May will have steelhead in every river that gets them in Michigan. IMO, it seems like alot of people forget that just because one dude got into fish, doesn't mean they are going to; you still have to know what your doing.
> 
> Hey Kyle, the bite still holding up?


I agree. Completely. You don't really have to know a whole lot to know when fish will be in a river. Skill comes from going out and doing things for yourself, not from the "DAD! CAN YOU WIPE MY BUTT?!?!?!?" outlook.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Michiganspike said:


> Not to be bitter but there are alot of people that read these posts that will never hit your secret honey hole in the river even if you tell them the exact tree to throw to, but they get joy and excitement from reading about it anyway. They may be in another state or country. If you aren't going to give specifics of how what when and where, then why come on here and offer anything or any advice at all, because you really aren't teaching or helping anyone. Posting that you caught x fish and shot this deer is just braging if the intent isn't to inform about how it was done. Not to pick on anyone specifically but reading posts anywhere gets old if they aren't informative.


Can you share a particular hole with me? I have a 4 hour window from doorstep to doorstep, so need to know the bait,time,and spot their hitting at. I just want a quick limit of trout to take home on short notice, won't go back for more, and won't tell anyone. Anybody with similar info can jump in!:lol: O.k., sorry to stir the pot, I'll go back to catching walleye now.:evilsmile


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Can you share a particular hole with me? I have a 4 hour window from doorstep to doorstep, so need to know the bait,time,and spot their hitting at. I just want a quick limit of trout to take home on short notice, won't go back for more, and won't tell anyone. Anybody with similar info can jump in!:lol: O.k., sorry to stir the pot, I'll go back to catching walleye now.:evilsmile



I have your information, right here. Head over to your nearest Meijer store, and find the fish counter. Buy some Rainbow Trout. Pay for it. Depending on where you live, this could potentially save you hours of driving and lots of gas money. You don't even need to purchase a fishing license, although Meijer sells those, too. I think they sell Walleye, as well. You can tell everyone about this - Meijer will appreciate it.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ralph Smith said:


> Can you share a particular hole with me? I have a 4 hour window from doorstep to doorstep, so need to know the bait,time,and spot their hitting at. I just want a quick limit of trout to take home on short notice, won't go back for more, and won't tell anyone. Anybody with similar info can jump in!:lol: O.k., sorry to stir the pot, I'll go back to catching walleye now.:evilsmile


:lol: Too funny........ The dioxin rant rolleyes must be losing steam, gotta come add ur .02  j/m

As others have said, if a person doesnt know what they are doing when it comes to steelheading you could probably give um' any of the best spots in the state at their peak and im sure they still wouldnt find any.... :idea:!!! Next time you see someone ask for so much detailed info, just send them the coordinates or directions to tippy. Tell them its a fishermans paradise :lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

brookies101 said:


> Tell them its a fishermans paradise


I hear that's the place man, where is this tippy?


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ron Matthews said:


> I hear that's the place man, where is this tippy?


 :evil: Hey, i never said i knew, just heard it through a long, "lead fused" grapevine


----------



## yonderfishin (Oct 18, 2008)

I cant speak for everybody , but as for myself , if I ask about where to go and when its only for generalities and not asking for anybodys sweet spot. Those of us who live pretty far away or have a hectic work schedule are usually far different than those that live in the area but are too lazy to get out and explore. It wont hurt anything to give some tips or info about a particular area since the chances that someone is going to accidentally stumble into your best spot and fish it out are pretty low :lol: When fish are in the river there is usually enough to go around for everybody , especially since the best part of fishing is not necessarily catching a bunch of fish , its more about getting out there on the river , enjoying the scenery and the experience , knowing you have a chance of catching something. But some of us dont have the luxury of a lot of time and close proximity and I dont see the need to be so tight lipped about it and resent questions ( Im not accusing anybody of that ).


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey , don't tell them about tippy. It's my favorite secret fishin hole!!!:rant:


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

dasuper said:


> Hey , don't tell them about tippy. It's my favorite secret fishin hole!!!:rant:


 
Soon to be called, Tappy hole:sad:


----------

